# Chi Eye Color



## CaffeineChick05 (Apr 29, 2006)

Just a quick question...

I just bought a seven week old puppy yesterday, and it has blue/grey eyes. Now my husband used to have a kitten that had blue eyes, but when it grew up its eyes turned more of a brown color. Now I realize that they are a very different species, but do you think that at seven weeks old, my chi's eye color will change much, or will he have blue eyes his whole life?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I think they will probably change.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

my cockers eyes were blue up untill around 9 weeks then they started to shift brown.

MOST baby animals are born with blue eyes.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I think they'll change. 

When we first got Diesel he had amazing green eyes but they've changed into more brownish these days.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo's eyes were bright blue and now are a yellow/green hazel color, he has cat eyes


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis' eyes were almost the same as my husbands a steel blue grey when he was a tiny pup. ... Now depending on the light more greenish goldish.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, most babies' hair colour and eye colour will change from that it is when they're born. Even humans. The hair they're born with will all fall out to be replaced by their real hair colour. I don't know why that happens. Eyes are the same way, although that doesn't mean they'll be come darker, they just will change ... they *could* become lighter, I've seen that happen too. He is 7 weeks though, maybe they've already changed and won't change any more. Usually it happens within a month or so ... but *can* happen later (eyes I mean, hair can change for a looonng time).


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie's eyes have stayed hazel since she was a young puppy. She is 8 months old now.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl's were blue when he was a little guy (before I even got him at 8 weeks) but now they're brown.

I saw an ad in the paper for someone charging WAY too much for chihuahua puppies because they had "rare gray eyes!!" :roll:


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

A friend of mine has a green-eyed Chi that is now almost 2 years old. Her eyes have never changed.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

The blue and chocolate chihuahuas tend to have green/blue eyes that stay that color. My mom has a twelve year old blue who has green eyes still. I think they're so pretty.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis' eyes turn brighter green when he's mad, which is a lot of the time :roll:


----------



## CaffeineChick05 (Apr 29, 2006)

*wow*

I never realized that chi's eyes had the possibilities of being so many different colors. Id never heard of a green or grey eyed chihuahua before either. Im just glad I wasnt duped into paying more for Otis's 'rare' eye color. Hopefully his eyes stay similar to what they are now.


----------

